# Worlds Greatest Hobby



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Most of you in the Omaha area know of this already, but those that may be further out may have interest. January 15-16 at the Qwest Center. Saturday 10-6, Sunday 10-5. Kids under 16 are free. This will be our first time for this show. The River City group will have their new modular running.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Hers a link to the 1st post with more information.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#195848

Bubba


----------

